# JUMBO GULF SHRIMP (Qview )



## atlandjojo (Sep 21, 2015)

So I went home to Gulf Shores, Al this weekend. Mom had about 20 lbs of Jumbo gulf shrimp  left from a seafood broil.  She gave them to me. (Love you mom) By the way she is an avid smoker as well. I was gonna try smoking these but instead gonna make shrimp Alfredo with my homemade sauce and also  bake some in Italian dressing, lemon  juice and a little  slap ya Mama Cajun seasoning. Just thought I would share













20150921_150528.jpg



__ atlandjojo
__ Sep 21, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Sep 21, 2015)

Nothing finer that big white shrimps!! Looking at your picture, I have even had 'em on shrimp pizza...>

If you have a very few to spare, I can highly recommend this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229289/shrimp-remoulade-foamheart

It is really exceptional and only uses a very few shrimp.

I also do a Shrimp/Veggie primavera, its a great way to flavors. Ya know, I just can't at present think of anyway I have had shrimps prepared that they were not great! LOL

Congrats on scoring the shrimp as well as having such a good Momma!


----------



## atlandjojo (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you. I have been cleaning  them and drooling over them


----------



## b-one (Sep 21, 2015)

I love blackened shrimp tossed in Alfredo! And what ever you do with them will be better then that pizza!:biggrin:


----------



## atlandjojo (Sep 21, 2015)

They came out awesome. Mine and wife plateS













20150921_200219.jpg



__ atlandjojo
__ Sep 21, 2015


----------



## b-one (Sep 21, 2015)

:drool


----------



## foamheart (Sep 21, 2015)

That looks mighty good, your bride may let you travel back to the Gulf Coast again if you keep cooking like that.


----------



## atlandjojo (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol


----------

